# Happy Announcement from Frazzlehead!



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey gang, I have *good news*!!!

I adopted a fibre store. :banana:

Okay, not quite adopted ... but that just about describes it.

Flannelberry (who used to hang out here sometimes, I actually met her on the sheep forum!) operated Flannelberry Fibre - an online yarn and fibre shop. In the past year or so, she's discovered her life doesn't really mesh well with running the shop as well ... just taking too much out of an already busy life. Well, my life has a fairly big gap in it, and I'm looking for something productive (and potentially money-earning) to do that doesn't do me in with the energy outlays required.

Does this sound like a perfect partnership to anyone else?  It certainly did to the two of us!

So ... I am happy to announce the creation of Flannelberry Creek ... the new online yarn store, with Flannelberry of Flannelberry Fibre and Frazzlehead of Apple Jack Creek at the helm.

We have yak fibre. Angora. Merino/silk. Baby camel. Canadian wool rovings in an actual woolen prep (not top, but woolen rovings, great for long draw). Suri alpaca/mohair.

And get this: merino/bamboo/bison/cashmere.

And yarn - lots of yarn. Malabrigo, some lovely cotton from Mirasol, perfect for summer, Lorna's Laces, Noro, Fleece Artist ... and yes, FR, there's some bulky stuff that I added to the shop *specifically with you in mind*. 

There will also be raw fleeces, though those won't be there right away. You'll be able to buy just a bit of raw fleece so you can try it out without having to purchase the entire fleece and discover it's not your thing.

Youâll all help by shopping at Flannelberry Creek, right?

The shop will be live next week - and there'll be a discount for all my HT fibre friends!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh! Frazzlehead, this sounds like the perfect thing for you.
How wonderful!
Flannelberry is pretty smart getting you involved. :thumb:
Congratulations and good luck!

Let us know when the store makes its debut.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats and good luck!! Sounds like a good mix for you both. Bison?!
Im looking forward to the Grand Opening.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woohoo! And Congrats! :rock:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:banana: That's wonderful!!
Can't wait to see it up and going! Congratulations! :banana:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

congratulations---stepping into another time in your lives. May you enjoy it all.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I am just so painfully jealous.......... :grit:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats Frazzle! You'll be great at this!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hurray Frazzlehead! I'll be watching for your grand opening.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the great support, guys!

The shop is almost ready for the big time - I've been working hard for the past week or so getting products uploaded, images tidied up, and taxes and shipping costs all set up. It's linked up to PayPal, and everything seems to work.

You know how restaurants sometimes have a 'pre-grand-opening-opening'? Well, I figure you guys are the best folks I can think of to invite to our pre-opening sneak preview.

Wanna see? 

For the next few days you can access the store here . Once we are officially live, the main link (flannelberrycreek.com) will take you to the shop - but for now, you can sneak in the side door and have a look around. 

You can even shop if you like ... it's live, and your orders will go through! We're expecting some delays in being able to ship things out for the first little while, but if you're okay with a little bit of lag time, you can get in early and save on shipping costs.  Here's a 'sneak preview' coupon code for my HT Fibre Friends: just enter code HTFIBRE2012 at checkout to get $5 off the shipping cost on any order over $20. :thumb:

Please let me know if you run into any glitches - I do know that sometimes when you load a page, the images of the products are 'shortened' vertically ... it goes away if you reload and I don't think I can do anything about that one. Other weirdness though ... please, just tell me if you find anything odd!

Thanks guys ... happy shopping!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wonderful!!! I can just 'hear' your excitement as you write about this new adventure and chapter in your life. May it be filled with new friends and customers. Hope you have a stitch of a good time. tee hee...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

COOL BEANS !!!! I'll shop there !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very good news! I wish you all the best with your new adventure.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooh thanks for catching that WIHH! Copy/paste error.  I shall repair that now. 

Glad you like the selections - I'll be adding more as I can acquire more suppliers. I have a local supplier of alpaca - she cards it herself on an electric drum carder and it comes out like top, just gorgeous stuff.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm excited for you too, I hope all goes well.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations frazzle! You deserve this, and you'll be wonderful!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

The site is beautiful! I have been browsing for a while this morning between chores and that could have been so very dangerous to my bank account! However I was able to muster some restraint and order just a little.  I'm so excited for it to get here, though I will probably have to tuck it away for the summer to save for spinning after the boys are both in school in the fall! 

Jessie


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Congratulations, Frazzle, I wish you all the best in your new endeavor! I hope you have great success! The site looks great!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you SO much everyone!

MenagerieMomma, I see your order - THANKS! If what you've requested hasn't been packed up for the big move, we'll get it out right away ... otherwise it won't go for another three weeks. I promise a surprise in the package to help make up for the wait, though! 

I'm so excited about this new venture. It is exactly what I needed, exactly when I needed it. All of you who sent prayers and good thoughts my way ... it worked! 

Bless you all for your kindness and support. I always feel so welcome here, you are truly my 'fibre family'.

:grouphug:


----------

